# Recommended bindings for Japan powder on a Nidecker Megalight?



## shovel (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi Everyone!

Apologies for the long and waffly first post, and thank you in advance for any advice/assistance you can offer.

I am an intermediate-standard rider, I started riding 5 years ago in Japan and have gone back each year since for 7-10 days a year. 

I can go on and off piste down anything in Niseko (I might not be lightning-quick or graceful but I can do it reasonably efficiently!)

To date I have always rented board and bindings (I own boots etc) however in January I'm going to Asahikawa for 2 weeks and thought I had best buy a board and bindings because (a) choice might be limited in Asahikawa compared to Niseko or Nozawa; (b) I want to get used to the same board and up my game a bit; and, (c) I am now well and truly hooked on snowboarding and want to go more and more and more and more and more :grin:

I am 6'4", 205lb (without boots etc) and wanted something that will be great in powder but can still handle groomers.

Last year I rented a Burton Custom and Malavitas and found that I was a lot quicker and more confident on hard pack and groomers than previously (I'm not all that quick on hard pack and groomers 'cos it hurts if I take a tumble whereas 4 feet of fresh Jap pow is like falling into a tub of marshmallows).

After a lot of lurking and reading reviews (and influenced by Sassicaia's posts on these forums) I ordered online a 167 Nidecker Megalight.

I intend buying some new Burton Ions when I'm back in the UK in December so I can try them on and have them heat-moulded (don't fancy buying them online).

With the above in mind, can anyone recommend a suitable set of bindings?

Appreciate any feedback - Domo Arigato!!!!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

It's apparently a pretty stiff deck so you'll want bindings to match. If you want to stick with Burton (can't go wrong) then Diodes or Genesis X. There are plenty of other brands that get recommended. Flux, Flow, Now, Ride, Rome, Union all get love on here. Just pick the stiffest 2 or 3 bindings from any of them and you'll be golden. I'm personally not a huge fan of the metal baseplates that some of those brands use but YMMV. I'm all Burton at the moment but definitely want to give Flux a shot and Now another go (I had some early Drives but they didn't fit my boots too well and I wasn't happy with the ratchets - not an issue with current models I believe?)

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

2017 Now Drive, Ride Capo, Flow Fuse GT, or 2017 Rome Targa


----------



## shovel (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks both for your suggestions.

Snow Hound - you suggested getting 2 or 3 pairs and seeing which works. There's a great post on the Binding reviews forum by Kenai and I'll take a leaf from his book and get 3 sets of bindings from you blokes' recommendations and try them on at home.

I'm thinking Flux Dm, Burton Genesis X and one other.

Nivek - of those you suggested, is there much between them or any one that you'd particularly recommend over the others?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

since money isn't a issue since you're returning them, I would suggest the Drives also, and union FC or ultra thrown in to the mix... why not.


----------



## shovel (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks Jae - good advice. 

How important do you rate cant in bindings?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

shovel said:


> Nivek - of those you suggested, is there much between them or any one that you'd particularly recommend over the others?


Drive or Targa. Specifically the 2017's though as there were notable and very good upgrades to this years over last years.

Drives are a little lighter and smoother, Targa's a little more bomber and powerful.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

are you bow legged or do you have bad knees? do you have a wide stance? if none of the above don't sweat it. even people with some of the above don't notice a difference. some people do swear by them though. 

I actually do notice a difference, but that's with me just standing on my board doing nothing trying to notice nuances and making adjustments since I have nothing better to do atm. fwiw my cartel's autocant is hard as a fucking rock and I can't notice jack shit, but my genesis's autocant footbed is soft as a babys butt and it makes it easier on the knees. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't notice dick when I'm flying down the hill with a big ass grin on my face.. because snowboarding. 

out of those you do end up ordering, my advice would be get the most comfortable as you're going to be on those fuckers for 6-14hrs at a time.

You can't go wrong with any of those bindings in your choices. If you do order Union bindings, make sure you can rotate the highbacks properly, as well as all the other bindings. :wink:


----------



## shovel (Aug 15, 2016)

Nivek said:


> Drive or Targa. Specifically the 2017's though as there were notable and very good upgrades to this years over last years.


Great - thanks Nivek. I'll try the 2017 Drives and Targas too.



jae said:


> I actually do notice a difference, but that's with me just standing on my board doing nothing trying to notice nuances and making adjustments since I have nothing better to do atm. fwiw my cartel's autocant is hard as a fucking rock and I can't notice jack shit, but my genesis's autocant footbed is soft as a babys butt and it makes it easier on the knees. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't notice dick when I'm flying down the hill with a big ass grin on my face.. because snowboarding.


Thanks for the advice Jae. Agreed re: not noticing when flying down the hill, but for two weeks after my last trip I was a fucking wreck! I must have been hurting whilst riding, but a cocktail of rum and adrenaline numbed the pain :wink:

One of the reasons I'm buying board and bindings is so that I can make adjustments and get things set up right for me before I leave and then tweak it whilst I am in Japan rather than just accepting whatever the guy in rental shop thinks will suit me - I need to take some ownership of the whole thing and hopefully improve my riding.

Thanks again guys for your solid advice.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

just remember... most likely if you're stressing (making a informed decision) about what gear to buy, and you really got bit by the snowboard bug, you'll always will be buying new stuff. next thing I would recommend is buying a groomer(on piste) board so you can ride it on your local mountain/indoor hill for just dicking around. I would suggest something in a 156-159. The custom+malavitas are a great combo. 

p.s. if you like the unions/nows but hate the straps, try switching the burton ankle straps (since you have it in hand) and try that, it might become your perfect binding. it's simple to order straps.


----------



## shovel (Aug 15, 2016)

Funny you should say that - I'm already looking at other boards and I haven't even got this one yet!

Why do you think a shorter board? The Custom I rented last year was a 169.

I'm in HK, so Niseko is probably my nearest mountain. I heard there's an indoor place in Shenzhen but I wouldn't fancy going there...


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

lmao that's a huge custom. shorter boards give you more maneuverability/playfulness on harder snow. do you need a pass to get to shenzen? I'd drive 1 just to touch snow right now.


----------



## shovel (Aug 15, 2016)

Mate, any snow in Shenzhen would be 50% phlegm and full of cigarette ends - you'd never make it out alive!

I've always rented big boards - I'm a big lad and I always bet on there being plenty of powder (which there usually is). 

Maybe that's why I lack confidence on groomers and hard pack - my mates reckon it's because I'm a useless slow big-nosed c**t, but it's really cos my board is too long!

I'll try a shorter board next time and blame you if I fuck it up


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I have 20lbs on you, you'll be fine.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Something tells me you're going to want a dedicated pow board sooner or later. Whenever I go up to Niseko I take a pow and a groomer board. For the last few times the groomer board did not even leave the bag. 

Happy gear hunting and pow shredding!


----------



## BillKingOC (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm gonna chime in on the Burton Diode. Except for the occasional demo, I've always had burtons, but the 2016 Diode has been my best acquisition.
Stiff board (168 Arbor Steepwater), deep pow, the responsiveness has been the difference on some hard turns. 

But basically what the first responder said....any of the top 2 stiff bindings from any brand will work, so go with the brand/feel you like.


----------



## shovel (Aug 15, 2016)

robotfood99 said:


> Something tells me you're going to want a dedicated pow board sooner or later. Whenever I go up to Niseko I take a pow and a groomer board. For the last few times the groomer board did not even leave the bag.
> 
> Happy gear hunting and pow shredding!


Thanks mate - I'm banking on the Megalight being good in the pow, but I've also had half-an-eye on a Flow Darwin or Gentemstick Giant Mantary. 

Don't want to get too carried away though, and would like to demo before I shell out more $$$



BillKingOC said:


> I'm gonna chime in on the Burton Diode. Except for the occasional demo, I've always had burtons, but the 2016 Diode has been my best acquisition.
> Stiff board (168 Arbor Steepwater), deep pow, the responsiveness has been the difference on some hard turns.
> 
> But basically what the first responder said....any of the top 2 stiff bindings from any brand will work, so go with the brand/feel you like.


Thank you Bill - appreciate the advice. Just wish I had the board and bindings and snow right here right now... January seems an awful long way away.



jae said:


> I have 20lbs on you, you'll be fine.


Fair enough Jae. I really did like the Custom/Malavita combo. I need a wide board (size 13s) so you reckon a 158w?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

shovel said:


> Thanks mate - I'm banking on the Megalight being good in the pow, but I've also had half-an-eye on a Flow Darwin or Gentemstick Giant Mantary.
> 
> Don't want to get too carried away though, and would like to demo before I shell out more $$$
> 
> ...


It should be.. but might have to go to a 162w. even with a 162w that will be effortless compared to a 169. of course try to demo it in japan to see if you like it for those conditions.


----------



## shovel (Aug 15, 2016)

OK cool thanks - I'll rent a 162w for a day and see how I get on with it. They're available online for $450 which is roughly what it costs to rent it for two weeks in Niseko.


----------

